# Arcon 3D



## flanajb (27 Sep 2013)

Slightly off topic here, but I wanted to ask whether anyone has used Arcon 3D for designing a self build?

Keen to understand how easy it is to use and whether there are better alternatives out there?


Thanks


----------



## Shultzy (6 Oct 2013)

Have never heard of Arcon 3D but you can't go wrong with Sketchup. You can use it for any build and its full size and the accuracy can be to 0.001mm.


----------



## Spindle (6 Oct 2013)

Hi

Turbo Floor Plan and Punch Home Designer are both considerably cheaper, (free trial versions).

http://www.punchsoftware.com/

http://www.imsidesign.com/Products/Turb ... fault.aspx

Regards Mick


----------

